# Nice offer for the TTOC and Forum



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I have negotiated with the importers of GERBER and Casio products etc, a great deal for us all.

www.greatkit.com

We can have 15 % off anything on their website for the whole of 2005, mention " TT FORUM OFFER "

Can someone make this a sticky post ?

:wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nice work John


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Terminator tools - how good is that!

"I'll be back" etc etc


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Try posting the info in HERE which is already sticky. :wink:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Nice one John - many thanks!


----------

